# [SuSe 9.0] Problem beim mounten - habe nur Lesezugriff als root



## splat (12. April 2004)

Hi!
habe mir gestern 2 zusätzliche platten ans System angeschlossen und wollte diese jetzt mounten.. Beide hängen an einem HPT370 Raid Controller.. Dieser wird von meinem Linux erkannt, und U-DMA ist auch aktiviert.. Jetzt habe ich das Problem das ich beide Platten zwar gemountet habe, diese aber nur als Root lesen kann.
Wie stelle ich das nun um das ich auch als normaler User Zugriff bekomme?


/dev/hde1            /windows/C ntfs auto,user,exec,gid=users,unmask=000 0 0 
/dev/hdf2            /windows/D ntfs auto,user,exec,gid=users,unmask=000 0 0 
/dev/hdf5            /windows/E ntfs auto,user,exec,gid=users,unmask=000 0 0 
/dev/hdf6            /windows/F ntfs auto,user,exec,gid=users,unmask=000 0 0

Wenn ich als User auf eine Partition zugreifen will, dann bekomme ich eine Meldung das ich keine ausreichende Berechtigung habe für das lesen von file:/windows/D E oder F
Die Partition C funktioniert komischerweise..

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Sergo (12. April 2004)

Uiui,...ich hab genau das selbe Problem,... bei mir war das so, ich hab meine Festplatten als NTFS  formatiert !Ich konnte also als root nur die Platten lesen. Der normale User nicht! 
Ich bin bis heute nicht darauf kommen... warten wir ab,..  vielleicht kommen ja von den anderen User gute Denkanregungen.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (13. April 2004)

Ich mounte die Platten immer so:


```
mount  /dev/hda1 /mnt/c  -t ntfs -o ro,umask=000
```


----------



## splat (13. April 2004)

hallo nochmal, 
also die einzigsten Unterschiede die ich sehe sind die Attribute meiner Mountpoints.. auf der ersten Platte (hde1) sind sämtliche Leseberechtigungen erlaubt. Sowohl für User als auch für Gruppen.. 
Das ist die Platte die funktioniert. 
Die anderen Partitionen (hdf2, hdf5, hdf6) haben nur unter Benutzer die Leseberechtigung - was ja auch alles erklärt.. nur kann ich die Berechtigungen unter Root nicht ändern. 
Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich das über die Konsole ändere?

hier sind mal 2 Screenshots um zu sehen wie das bei mir aussieht..

hde1 (funktioniert) 
hdf2 (streikt) ;(

Achja, fragt mich nicht warum die Partitionen auf der 2. Platte hdf2, hdf5 und hdf6 heissen 

Gruss, Marc


----------



## chewie (20. April 2004)

Mmmhh...

also "man mount" hilft da eigentlich schon weiter - man muß nur etwas "nach unten scrollen"

Die beiden Einträge gid & uid sind ausschlaggebend:

In der Benutzerverwaltung (als root anmelden) steht die jeweilige ID hinter den Benutzerkonten

Bei 1x root & 1x normalem User ist der User id=500

Wenn man jetzt folgendes in deine Zeile einfügt, sollte es funktionieren:

/dev/hdf6 /windows/F ntfs auto,user,exec,gid=500,uid=500,unmask=000 0 0

Meine fstab sieht so aus & ich hab keine Probleme...



> /dev/hda1            /                    ext3       defaults              1 1
> /dev/hda2            /data1               auto       noauto,user           0 0
> /dev/hda3            /data2               auto       noauto,user           0 0
> /dev/hda5            /home                ext3       defaults              1 2
> ...


----------



## splat (20. April 2004)

hi!

also ich habe jetzt mal unmask 000 auf umask 000 geändert und es geht  uid, und gid habe ich gar nicht mehr in benutzung, aber das probier ich auch mal aus damit ich weiss wie es geht - danke!

Gruss und danke nochmal an alle die mir geholfen haben!
- Marc


----------

